# Big snow on the way for DC & PA



## PomfretPlunge (Feb 5, 2010)

They say Bigggg Snowww is on the way down here.

We'll see...


----------



## mondeo (Feb 5, 2010)

It's been over 11 months since my last powder day...

Stop hogging the damn snow.


----------



## PomfretPlunge (Feb 5, 2010)

You could drive down this morning and we could ski pow together :lol:


----------



## billski (Feb 5, 2010)

PomfretPlunge said:


> They say Bigggg Snowww is on the way down here.
> 
> We'll see...



Is there anyone else down there looking forward to it, other than you?   I thought the general tenor was anti-snow.   :-D


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 5, 2010)

Snow for south = FAIL


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Feb 5, 2010)

in the philly area it has been front page news for three days now...i need to go to the store for fixins as i plan to make chili this weekend with some venison that my boss gave me...i fully expect the shelves to be soviet-era empty


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 5, 2010)

What a waste!  16+ Inches and it isn't coming to Mass, VT, NH or Maine!


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 5, 2010)

Bostonian said:


> What a waste!  16+ Inches and it isn't coming to Mass, VT, NH or Maine!


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 5, 2010)

Bostonian said:


> What a waste!  16+ Inches and it isn't coming to Mass, VT, NH or Maine!



Are you kidding me?  Sugarbush is reporting 16" in the past 5 days.  Get some perspective people.


----------



## billski (Feb 5, 2010)

St. Bear said:


> Are you kidding me?  Sugarbush is reporting 16" in the past 5 days.  Get some perspective people.



Great point.  The big dumps get all the attention.  But said here by others, a few inches a day over a week, sure adds up.   People have very short attention spans.  That's why looking at the historical data is so important to sizing up conditions.

I was just thinking about how fine it would be to hit up NVT this weekend, but I'm having trouble given that I was there for three days last week.\


----------



## PomfretPlunge (Feb 5, 2010)

billski said:


> Is there anyone else down there looking forward to it, other than you?   I thought the general tenor was anti-snow.   :-D



Well, our mogul crew is lookin' forward to it!  

But everybody else is running around like Chicken Little and emptying all the grocery shelves.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 5, 2010)

PomfretPlunge said:


> Well, our mogul crew is lookin' forward to it!
> 
> But everybody else is running around like Chicken Little and emptying all the grocery shelves.



You better get out of DC before they close the roads.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 5, 2010)

I know they are based out of Atlanta but CNN had the headline "Big snowstorm to hit North East". WTF! Virginia and Maryland are not the NE. Someone over there needs to fact check.


----------



## JD (Feb 5, 2010)

Bostonian said:


> What a waste!  16+ Inches and it isn't coming to Mass, VT, NH or Maine!



Sunday monday tuesday northern greens.....any wagers....i think a foot plus.


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

Bostonian said:


> What a waste!  16+ Inches and it isn't coming to Mass, VT, NH or Maine!



New York State could use some of that "love" too...

Enough of this banana belt stuff....


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2010)

*too much snow*

I love the sensationalized reporting and panic DC citizens are responding with:

"My goal was to have the city essentially evacuated by 2 p.m." :roll:- John Berry, director of the Office of Personnel Management.

"The wet snow was easily formed into snowballs " - What an amazing discovery! :???:

"The full weight of winter bore down on the Washington region... *bringing life to a near standstill*  :-o Wow!  Life as we know it ends!  

"A line of more than 30 customers snaked through Blockbuster Video" - Goes well with milk and bread I suppose.  Up here, we'd go sledding.  :idea:

"...the Washington area's TV stations plan to be in full battle mode Saturday, preempting their regular schedules to go deep into snowvertime with weather coverage"  - Sure, spread the cataclysmic panic! 

*And the benefits pour in:*

Officials estimate that closing Washington area federal offices costs taxpayers $100 million in lost operation and opportunity costs,


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 6, 2010)

It's dumping snow right now in Richmond, VA.  I just talked to my wife and we got nothing at home but at least I get to see snow today.  Oh yeah, CNN is calling it "Snowmageddon".  :lol: Here is the view from my hotel room window:





Of course I'd rather be home skiing manmade than watching it snow here.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 6, 2010)

Blue got around 6". Awesome day!


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 6, 2010)

billski said:


> I love the sensationalized reporting and panic DC citizens are responding with:
> 
> "My goal was to have the city essentially evacuated by 2 p.m." :roll:- John Berry, director of the Office of Personnel Management.
> 
> ...



Agreed--the reporting for any storm makes me puke.  I used to do radio weather and the station's hype before a New England snowstorm was rediculous sometimes.  It's right up there with hurricane reporting--I refuse to watch any of it.  I'm tellin ya, someone's head is gonna get lopped off by some flying sheet metal and maybe then they'll stick to just a few remote cameras.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 6, 2010)

Some insane snow totals from that area.


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 6, 2010)

JD said:


> Sunday monday tuesday northern greens.....any wagers....i think a foot plus.



Local forecatser saying expect accumulation (here on Burke Mt.) but heard nothing concrete on totals.  What are you hearing?  Im hoping it will pan out and we shall have the whole mountain to ourselves while the flat-landers are off to the rat-races...


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 6, 2010)

psyflyer said:


> Local forecatser saying expect accumulation (here on Burke Mt.) but heard nothing concrete on totals.  What are you hearing?  Im hoping it will pan out and we shall have the whole mountain to ourselves while the flat-landers are off to the rat-races...



May tweak this a bit higher--slow accumlations look decent.


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 6, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> May tweak this a bit higher--slow accumlations look decent.



right on!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 6, 2010)

When is the last time the midatlantic and i mean the baltimore and DC area had 2 seperate storms in one winter both producing over 24 inches of snow?


----------



## JD (Feb 7, 2010)

JD said:


> Sunday monday tuesday northern greens.....any wagers....i think a foot plus.



I hadn't heard anything.  Just lived here for a decade and have paid close attention to storms.   My own prognostications told me that a monster storm just missing us to the south means wrap around snow totals for the northern green Mtns....just like the last storm....Snowing in the mtns all day today...by tuesday a foot will have fallen.....we are blessed with unforcast goodness, collective virtue.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 7, 2010)

You're right JD...these storms have stalled and backed in on us from the northeast giving us the upslope flow from the north helping northern VT/NH resorts quite a bit.  I've had this up for a few days now...just tweaked them up an inch or two this morning....still watching Wed's storm though...we'll see.


----------



## JD (Feb 7, 2010)

Noaa had 30 percent chance of snow....to me that meant it will snow in the highest 30 percent of northern vermont.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 7, 2010)

JD said:


> Noaa had 30 percent chance of snow....to me that meant it will snow in the highest 30 percent of northern vermont.



It's mostly an areal coverage thing (plus chance of measurable precip, confidence and accuracy)...but I do account for the higher elevations (summits) having a higher chance of snow when it's elevation base (less of a chance for actual reporting NOAA stations at lower elevations, especially with virga).  It's almost a given with wraparound snow showers for these particular areas, even when radar has a tough time picking it up.  

But I'm shutting the radar down for the Super Bowl!  

Cheers!


----------



## Peabody (Feb 8, 2010)

I keep hearing theres gonna be a big storm by me on Wednesday but the last storm the predicted never came so we shall see


----------



## GolfingOwl (Feb 8, 2010)

There is already talk that Wednesday's storm may push Philly to an all-time record for snowfall.  Snowfall this winter already puts us at 2nd all-time.  First time we have ever seen 2+ feet twice in one winter.

Unfortunately, even the Poconos haven't benefited - everything too far south.  Love getting white stuff down here but wish it would at least hit the PA mountains and swing up to the NE resorts.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 8, 2010)

GolfingOwl said:


> There is already talk that Wednesday's storm may push Philly to an all-time record for snowfall.  Snowfall this winter already puts us at 2nd all-time.  First time we have ever seen 2+ feet twice in one winter.
> 
> Unfortunately, even the Poconos haven't benefited - everything too far south.  Love getting white stuff down here but wish it would at least hit the PA mountains and swing up to the NE resorts.


Oh really?  I remember skiing 6"-8" of powder on Saturday.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 8, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Oh really?  I remember skiing 6"-8" of powder on Saturday.



Rub it in Root:smash:  Unfortunately he's right about most of the Pocono's.  Hopefully our day will come. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 8, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Rub it in Root:smash:  Unfortunately he's right about most of the Pocono's.  Hopefully our day will come.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


I'm planning more powder for Wednesday.  Worried more about the roads on the ride home for this one though.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 8, 2010)

PomfretPlunge said:


> They say Bigggg Snowww is on the way down here.
> 
> We'll see...


Ya' know, all anyone talks about...when it comes to high-speed rail, is the payoffs in the city-to-city lines, not the country-to-cities links that would make employment around the cites possible for lots of us beyond "easy commuting distancees", not to mention the potential to ski "down south"...whenever it comes that way..._LIKE NOW!_.
Congress = 8-letter word for a**holes.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 9, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm planning more powder for Wednesday.  Worried more about the roads on the ride home for this one though.



Looks like we get the goods this time too.  I am getting worried about the crowds this weekend.  Hopefully will ski tomorrow and Friday before the crush.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## drjeff (Feb 9, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Looks like we get the goods this time too.  I am getting worried about the crowds this weekend.  Hopefully will ski tomorrow and Friday before the crush.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



With Pres weekend up coming and a all the metropolitan snow events happening, and the forcast of good weather this weekend,  I'd bet that they'll be lots of reports of record crowds this weekend


----------



## billski (Feb 9, 2010)

drjeff said:


> With Pres weekend up coming and a all the metropolitan snow events happening, and the forcast of good weather this weekend,  I'd bet that they'll be lots of reports of record crowds this weekend



Yepper.  With a sunny weekend ahead and temps in the hi 20s, the resorts are going to need dump trucks to haul off all the cash they will take in.   That's why I'm itching to get out on Thursday.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 9, 2010)

drjeff said:


> With Pres weekend up coming and a all the metropolitan snow events happening, and the forcast of good weather this weekend,  I'd bet that they'll be lots of reports of record crowds this weekend



For the first time this year I'll probably make it a point to hit first tracks from 7:30 - 8:30 which is only available to pass holders.  I know it means the end is approaching but I'm looking forward to the usual drop off after next week when the crowds become a distant memory.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## GolfingOwl (Feb 10, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Oh really?  I remember skiing 6"-8" of powder on Saturday.



You skied Blue or Bear Creek.  I was at Blue Saturday.  JF got 1", Elk nothing.

6-8" is a little less than 2 feet last time I checked.  

Looks like this time, Pocs will benefit a little more.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 10, 2010)

GolfingOwl said:


> You skied Blue or Bear Creek.  I was at Blue Saturday.  JF got 1", Elk nothing.
> 
> 6-8" is a little less than 2 feet last time I checked.
> 
> Looks like this time, Pocs will benefit a little more.


Blue.    

Blue was amazing today as well.  Where you there?


----------

